# Rotten 2040 Tube



## gonene1 (May 24, 2015)

I just received some 10m 2040 yellow tube from dankung.com

This is my first 2040 tube so i was excited.

I opened the bag took it out, and to feel it's strength i grabbed one end and gave it a moderate pull.

It made kind of small crackling sounds and got nicks and cuts all over.

By the second pull it snapped.

Did anything like this had ever happened to you from Dankung tube?

anyway i tried it for a couple of meters and it was all the same.

then i tried the other end and saw it was OK.

so i made a four strands set from this side.

now i am afraid it would snap in my face

I can't see any damage to the portion that i used for the set...

but...

it is enough this visual check?

or will you dump the whole 10m into the garbage if you find a few rotten meters on it?

when i tested the tube before making the band set and it snapped it was somewhat painful to be hit with it in my hand..

I never got a band snap while i used the slingshot (i use a slingshot only a few weeks).

is it dangerous?

will a protective eyeglasses be enough? (cause i always use a pair when shooting the slingshot)

What is the norm in such situations? should a company like Dankung send new fresh bends or give a refund, or is it something normal that bands arrive rotten and there are no guaranties when it comes to rubber bands?

I attach a photo of the rotten part of the tube.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

First make sure that it is one continuous piece of tube. I'll bet that somewhere in the 10 meter length you will find a splice. If so, throw away the portion that is rotten. The rest should be OK.


----------



## gonene1 (May 24, 2015)

yap!

I did not notice this until now , there really is some kind of white tubular connector , it is not really one piece.

Now i understand why the other end was OK.

I also wrote Dankung about this, i wonder if they will send a replacement.

Thanks

Edit: Sadly the OK part i got left is only about 1.5 meters the rest about 7.5 is all rotten.


----------



## pgandy (Aug 15, 2011)

I've experienced the same with 2040. After only a few shots, perhaps 20, small nicks up and down the bandset. I had a couple break within that period as I was not checking the rubber at first. After all, 10-20 shots?!


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

gonene1 said:


> yap!
> 
> I did not notice this until now , there really is some kind of white tubular connector , it is not really one piece.
> 
> ...


I would contact Dankung. I bet they make it good. Please let us know the outcome if you do.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Buy all my tubing from Nathan at Simple Shot. Never have a problem.


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*I had a similar experience with one out of two batches of 1632 from Dankung. They claim their tubing is sourced from Malaysia ... maybe the quality control is lacking. I think if you sent them your pictures they would make it right. For a 10 meter $5 piece of 2040, their wholesale cost might be around a dollar and they prolly buy it by the mile. For what it's worth, I've bought a few bags of 2040 from them without any problems, guess a bad batch just slips in now and then.*


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Simple shot ships over seas. Can't go wrong that way


----------



## gonene1 (May 24, 2015)

The set that i made of the 2040 just failed after 5 shots at the point of connection to the fork.

I use ball in tube method , and it got torn where the ball was.

maybe i cut it too short and there was too much tension?

I'll try some 1842 tube that arrived with the same shipment, maybe it will be better.

It felt like the 2040 shoots the 9.5 steel ball or even a 10mm clay ball much slower then the 1745, but maybe it's just confused me because it was such a lite pull.

Lets see how the 1842 work.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Cjw said:


> Buy all my tubing from Nathan at Simple Shot. Never have a problem.


I just checked, and why should I order Dankung tubing in a size I want from anyplace else but Simple Shot ?

I have overlooked him for a while for no reason, except I've just did ...big mistake. I just ordered some steel, and may order some tubing after I do some testing. Orders of $10+ are shipped free, he is right here in the USA, and you know he stands by his product.

It really is a no brainer.

wll


----------



## Mr-W (Jun 17, 2015)

Ive never brought my Tubes from dankung direct as I have heard some real horror stories.

I buy my dankung tubing from theslingshotchannel/shop. 5meters for around 9euroes and it all comes quality checked and arrives fast. Ive never had a problem yet. Jeorg Sprave is very reliable everything he sells at his store is top quality and very reasonably priced. I'm not sure about us shipping costs though but that's who I recommend


----------



## kenyaslinger (Jun 27, 2013)

Sorry for that Gonene. I wonder if this can also happen with black tubes, or the amber only.


----------



## pgandy (Aug 15, 2011)

Mine were amber.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

just order from Nathan at simple-shot you will get it super fast and it will be top quality without question


----------



## Mr-W (Jun 17, 2015)

What's the price at simpleshot? With joerg its 5m for 9ish euros (about the same in US dollars) its all quality checked and perfect. Its who id recomend everytime


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Mr-W said:


> What's the price at simpleshot? With joerg its 5m for 9ish euros (about the same in US dollars) its all quality checked and perfect. Its who id recomend everytime


10 feet for $4.50 I believe for the 1842 and 1745 free shipping on $10 or more I think ?

wll


----------



## Mr-W (Jun 17, 2015)

Ok so around the same price then.

Thats gonna be your best option then because Jeorg is in Germany so im sure there will be a shipping cost whereas for me its only penny's.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Mr-W said:


> Ok so around the same price then.
> 
> Thats gonna be your best option then because Jeorg is in Germany so im sure there will be a shipping cost whereas for me its only penny's.


Yep ;- )

wll


----------

